# 2 Service Battalion Petawawa-Death Notice for Robert (Bob)J. McQuillan



## Vasily (24 Oct 2013)

It is with sadness that I must post this news.  I just recently found out that a fellow soldier and friend passed away on July23, 2013.  Bob and I went through basic training together and trades training at C.F.B. Borden.  We also were posted to C.F.B. Petawawa 2 SVC Battalion Maintenance Company as Vehicle Technicians.  

*McQUILLAN, Robert Joseph* (Bob)60, passed away suddenly in Vancouver on July 23, 2013. Bob is predeceased by his parents Robert McQuillan and Rita Macdonald of Montreal. He is lovingly remembered by his brother Don (Gail Greenberg) of Regina, and his nephew and niece, Aaron and Laura. Bob grew up in Montreal. He served in the Canadian military 1976-81, and did a tour in Egypt for which he received the UN Peacekeeping medal. Bob was a journeyman mechanic, big rig driver and heavy wrecker pro. A memorial gathering will be held at the Royal Cdn Legion, Whalley Branch, Surrey, on July 30, 2013 from 4 to 6 p.m. Interment to follow in Mtl. Donations in Bob's memory may be made to the Heart & Stroke foundation. For online condolences, please visitwww.valleyviewsurrey.ca - See more at: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/theprovince/obituary.aspx?n=robert-mcquillan&pid=166127284&fhid=5867#sthash.mPuwIHJB.dpuf


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2013)

RIP soldier.


----------



## Vasily (24 Oct 2013)

Due to the information regarding Bob's condolence page finishing in July 2014, I would like to post the condolences here to follow the posting of his passing.  Please feel free to add your own words as well.  Thank you.  Bob is lovingly remembered by his dear brother Don, (Gail Greenberg) of Regina, and precious nephew and niece, Aaron and Laura.  

 Don, 

Please accept my most heartfelt sympathy for the loss of your brother Bob. He and I were friends during trades training at Borden and in Petawawa. I just found out of Bob's passing online. Bob always had a good heart and he was always there for his friends when needed. I was doing a search for old friends online last night when I read about Bob. I was deeply saddened to know he passed and we didn't have a chance to speak again with each other. There's no doubt in my mind that he is resting peacefully. ~  Craig Vasily, LaSalle, Ontario    October-13-13 


Don, 

please accept my deepest sympathy for your loss. I met you and Gail back in the late 80's when Bob and I visited you while you lived in Toronto. I only recently heard the news through a former military housemate of Bob's.
Sincerely,

Doreen Anderson (nee McGlashing) July-31-13 


Deepest sympathies on the loss of your brother....

Amy Frank - Montreal


----------

